# Warhammer Forge Project



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys, thought we'd get this up with Warhammer Forge just around the corner. Now, who is interested in writing some formations (firstly, maybe based around existing 40K Apocalypse formations). I thought I'd get a few started.

Legendary Characters are updated Characters to fit the upscaled conflicts.

*Formations*
_Warriors of Chaos_​
Warband of Slaanesh
*Legendary Units*
*Legendary Characters*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Warband of Slaanesh* (200pts + Models)
Those favoured by Slaanesh are dedicated to perfection in all they do, even before they heard the call to their patron. Their desire for perfection was perverted to an obsession for ultimate bliss, and now the members of the warband will stop at nothing to gratify their basest desires. Warriors of Slaanesh make war an art form; a riot of sounds, colours, and sensations. Bloodcurdling Roars echo and implements of torture slash as these followers are driven to further extremes in order to stimulate their overloaded senses.

*FORMATION*
1 of the following; Prince Sigvald the Magnificent, Chaos Lord, Sorceror Lord, Daemon Prince (from Warriors of Chaos only), Chaos Sorceror, or Exalted Hero (may not be the Battle Standard Bearer). This is the Formation Captain.

6 units of the following; Chaos Warriors, Chaos Marauders, Marauder Horsemen, Chosen, Chaos Chariot, Ogres, Chaos Knights

*SPECIAL RULES*
_WARBAND_: All units in the formation must deploy within 6" of another model within the formation. The formation counts as a single unit when rolling to see if it is available as a Reinforcement. If coming on as a reinforcement, all models in the formation must end the movement phase within 6" of another model in the formation. If this is not possible, the unit count as destroyed for all intents and purposes.

_FAVOURED OF SLAANESH_: No model in the formation may have a Mark of Chaos. All models are considered to have the Mark of Slaanesh for free. All units in the formation have the Chosen Of The Gods special rule. Models with this rule already may choose what the result of this roll is.

_SACRED NUMBER_: Any unit with a size equal to a multiple of 6 (i.e, 12, 18, 24, 30, etc) may upgrade one model to a Musician, one model to a Standard Bearer, and one model to a Champion for free.

_MUSIC OF MADNESS_: Any unit within 12" of at least one model in this formation at the start of the shooting phase takes 2D6 S1 hits (no armour save allowed). If a model in the formation already has Bloodcurdling Roar, then it is no longer used normally. Instead, any enemy unit with at least one model within 6" of that model takes S2 hits, instead of S1.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bloodthirster Bloodbath* (100pts + Models)
Sometimes Khorne becomes so enraged that his bellows cause the ground to tremble, shaking the foundations of his Brass Citadel and sending shockwaves across his realm.

*FORMATION*
8 Bloodthirsters. The one with the highest leadership is the Formation Captain. If several have the same value, the owner must choose which, and make a note.

*SPECIAL RULES*
_DAEMONIC PORTAL_: All models in the formation have the Deep Strike (Apparition) special rule, and must be kept as a reserve. In addition, the formation must deploy through this rule. The formation counts as a single unit when rolling to see if it is available as a Reinforcement. All models in the formation must be deployed within 6" of the Formation Captain. If this is not possible, the unit count as destroyed for all intents and purposes.

_ABSOLUTE TERROR_: At the start of the magic phase in the same turn that the Bloodbath is deployed, before rolling for Winds of Magic, all unengaged enemy units within 18" of a model in the formation must take a Panic Test.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Host of the Everchosen*

*FORMATION*
1 Everchosen. This is the Formation Captain.

4 Chaos Lords, Sorceror Lords Sorcerors or Exalted Hero's

1 of the following for each character: Chosen, Chaos Knights

*SPECIAL RULES*
_WARBAND_: All units in the formation must deploy within 6" of another model within the formation. The formation counts as a single unit when rolling to see if it is available as a Reinforcement. If coming on as a reinforcement, all models in the formation must end the movement phase within 6" of another model in the formation. If this is not possible, the unit count as destroyed for all intents and purposes.

_THE EVERCHOSEN_: The Everchosen is a normal Chaos Lord. However, he may not take a Mark of Chaos. Instead, the Lord gains +1 Leadership. Alternatively, you may use Archaon. If this is chosen, the unit Archaon joins must always be the Swords of Chaos.

_LIEUTENANTS_: The 4 other characters must each be given one of the Marks of Chaos for free. Each must have a Mark, although no Mark may be chosen more than once.

_BODYGUARDS_: Each unit must have a character attached to the unit on deployment. The unit they are attached to automatically gets the same Mark (if any) of the attached character for free for the rest of the battle.

_DISRUPTION_: Every enemy unit arriving as a Reinforcement as a Deep Strike (any) within 24" (before rolling for scatter) of the Everchosen must roll a D6. On a 6, they deploy normally, with no scatter. On a 1-5 however, any "hits" on a Scatter must be rerolled (although you must abide by the second result, even if it is another "hit"), and any distance is quadrupled.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tide of Spawn* (50pts + models)

*FORMATION*
1 to 10 Chaos Spawn
1 Unit of Chosen, at least equal in number to the Chaos Spawn

*SPECIAL RULES*
_BLESSING OF THE GODS_: The Chaos Spawn are not deployed at the start of the game. Instead, they are kept as Reinforcements. When they become available, it will automatically replace the Chosen unit. Replace each Chosen with a Chaos Spawn. If the unit of Chosen had a Mark of Chaos, then the Chaos Spawn automatically recieve the same Mark for free. If there are fewer Chosen than there are Chaos Spawn available, then the extra spawn count as casualties for all intents and purposes, and cannot enter the battle.

If there are more Chosen than Spawn, then the whole squad is removed regardless - the excess individuals have been absorbed and combined into the mass of gibbering skin and bone. If the Chosen unit is destroyed before the Spawn become available, then the formation is lost. The Spawn treats the transformation exactly as if they had arrived via a Deep Strike: Apparition.

_LIVING TIDE_: Treat the Chaos Spawn as a single unit of Monstrous Infantry for Reinforcements and when rolling for Random movement. For Random Attacks, however, determine individually. (Remember that a maximum of 3 supporting attacks is allowed).


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Thought I'd put my idea down for a Wood Elf Formation - Tell me what you think whether it needs to cost more or if you would add or take anything away from it.

*LIVING FOREST* (200pts + models)

*Formation:*
1 Branchwraith (can be the special character Drycha if desired)
0-2 Treeman Ancients
1-5 Treemen
1-5 units of Treekin
3+ units of Dryads

*Special Rules:*

*Eyes of the Unknown:*
Whenever man or beast ventures into the forest of Athel Loren there is never a moment where he is not being closely watched by a mysterious being waiting for the oportune moment to strike. 
As such with the Living Forest all units in the formation have a 360 Degree line of sight.


*Spirit Bond* - All trees that inhabit Athel Loren share a mystical bond, one that binds them closely together not just by tree limb or roots but by the spirits themsleves that inhabit these wonders of nature. 
When many of these spirits join together they feed off of each others life force, when joined together in a LIVING FOREST formation each unit increases it's Ward Save to 3+ (though it cannot be used against magical attacks), as well as gaining a 5+ Regeneration Save.


*Entangled Roots* - Because of the mass gathering of so many forest spirits in one place each creature is able to bind with one another to aid in any assault the LIVING FOREST may launch.
When a Treeman or Treeman Ancient unleashes his Strangle-Root Attack he may increase the distance of this attack from 6" up to a maximum of 18", however for every Dryad unit within 12" of a Treeman or Treeman Ancient using this ability takes D3 Wounds with no armour saves allowed as they mould thier branches to extended the reach of the Treeman's Strangle-Root attack. Panic checks are not taken due to losses of this kind.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I havent got my rulebooks to hand, but I will look it up and do a "Skittering Swarm" based on the "green tide"


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Didn't you do a whole heap of these awhile ago Vaz?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah but I got way too into the special rules. I'll be bringing back the ones I like. I didn't put too much attention to how they'd play- so currently, I'm focusing on the formations,rather than characters at the moment.

At Blue Liger - awesome. 

Entangled Roots seems alright,but a bit wordy. Might just be easier to say For every Friendly Dryad unit within 18"of a Treeman, its range increases by 6", to a maximum of 18". However, every Dryad unit must take D3 wounds, with no armour save allowed.

I like the upgraded Ward Save as well - just becomes a bit scary if there's anything with the Lore of Tzeentch or Fire around. Or, god forbid, a Runic Flaming Dwarven Cannon. + Rep


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers Vaz yeah I was trying to work a way to balance increasing a potentially strong shooting assault against an enemy. I like the changes I'll edit and implement it soon.

Also do you think I should increase the points costs of the formation I feel it could be too cheap for what benefits it gives out?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

+2 to a worse Ward Save and a Regen for each unit? You're minimum is a 6 units - so using MoT as the base (+20), that's +40 for each unit. So that works out about 240, andyou have the special Strangleroot attack... Hm... They're strong units anyway, but have a definate and devastating counter to which I think all armies have the ability to have somewhere (Magical Attacks, doubly so if they're flaming). I think 200-250 is a nice enough points increase without being too oppressive.

And if you take more units, well, that just increases the bargain.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about 200pts. 
Thanks for the feedback, I did the basic calculations of just getting the minimum units and it worked out to be around 1000pts with with the formation and for a formation size that small the rules do a fair bit but it's still a model count of 29 models for that 1000pts and the benefits get better the bigger the formation so I think it works well.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been pondering this

*The Muster of Bretonnia* (250 pts + models)

*Formation:*
1 Bretonnian Lord
0-1 Battle Standard Bearer
3 - 6 Units with either The Knights Vow or The Quest Vow

*Special Rules*

*Sally Forth!*
All units in this formation must deploy in the Lance formation. All units in this Formation must Deploy within 6" of the Lord or the Unit he is in. After Deployment and before the first Turn of the game all your units with The Blessing of the Lady in this Formation may make a March Move. 

*For Gillies and Bretonnia*

During your first turn all Units within this formation are Immune to Psychology and have the Impetuous and Devastating Charge Rule. All units in your Army with the Impetuous rule automatically fail any test to restrain themselves on the first turn. 

The idea is for that devastating Cavalry charge early in the game. They will in fact uncontrollable Charge people on your first turn. I think 250 might be fair, it is gifting you a huge advantage and I've tried to tone it down somewhat with the compulsory charging and the fact you can't line your units up in one long line. Also you are going second unless you have The Fey Enchantress. It also make all your Knights Errant flip out on your first turn uncontrollably, this is deliberate. 

Aramoro


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be drafting up an Ogre Kingdoms one later.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been watching this thread pretty closely over the last week, hoping that someone would ask this question so that I didn't have to ask it- what the hell is this about? I thought that Warhammer Forge was the Forge World offshoot that was doing all the new resin models for WHFB. What's with all these Spearhead-type formations for fantasy armies? I must have missed some sort of new release announcement or something.

That being said, these are brilliant. Once someone explains what the heck they are to me, I've got an idea or two for the pointy hats.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

ikt is meant to be an offshoot doing all the models gw won't or cannot do also picking up old armies such as chaos dwarves


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Another formation I was thinking of was for Skaven along the lines of this:

(still have to fancy it up later of course)

There's too many of them - 150pts

The Underdwellers:

Once per game during the Combat Phase any Skaven unit with this upgrade may call upon there fellow rats to aid them in battle. Any Skaven unit in Combat who use this ability gain a unit of Skaven Clanrats (armed with shields, light armour and handweapon) equal to the number of Skaven (model count not wounds count) in the unit that has just engaged in a combat.The clanrats are place in the flank but do NOT confer a flank charge bonus to the combat. If the Skaven lose combat and break when this ability is in play the Clanrats that were brought about by this ability are immediately destroyed as the enemy cuts a swift bloody path through the horde of flesh and steel. 
If the Skaven win combat the unit of Clanrats will act as a normal unit of infantry would have if it began on the board at the start of the game.



I thought this would be a fun one as if you only have a small unit it might help you survive a combat or as a big unit bunker down that annoying deathstar unit the enemy has.


----------

